# [URGENT] Gaming but not expensive laptop?



## vipul619 (Jun 9, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
upto INR 35000 (barely 1-2000 more)

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen
or
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
*Main preference is a 14" screen.*

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Asus, Samsung, Sony, Acer
b. Dislike: Dell, HP, LG


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Heavy Gaming (Assassin Creed 2, Brotherhood, Skyrim V etc)
Other than that usual MBA stuff.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
No such preference

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
EMI options available.

7) Minimum Specs

Core i5
4GB RAM
1GB NVIDIA/ATI Card
No as such requirement of an OS.

I have only found oen matching my query but its 15inch.. 

Flipkart


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2012)

graphics card is a crap one. forget gaming with that. 
also most gaming capable laptops come in 15.6" variant. 

HP 2000 2116TU
HP Pavilion G6-2005AX
Asus K53SM-SX010D

in order of gaming firepower. HD4000 is lot better than GT520MX.


----------



## ALIEN'D (Jun 9, 2012)

HP G6 2005AX will the best - it has trinity (quad core processor) with 4 GB RAM and 7670M.


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 9, 2012)

The 1st one doesnt have a Graphic Card.

The 2nd one is AMD (AMD sucks when it comes to multi tasking, i might be wrong but i have experienced so and will avoid at all costs).

The 3rd one seems great.
But i found a similar one for 31k.

Asus

Its i3 instead of i5 but is almost 10k less in price.
Will i3 and i5 make a huge difference in gaming & usual experience??


----------



## RON28 (Jun 9, 2012)

Samsung NP305E4A-S02IN: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook 

don't know whether this supports crossfireX and you can get this lappy for 1-1.5k less at local dealers. AMD laptops are good and affordable. but do check the review of this laptop online or go with HP Pavilion G6-2005AX, but HP means HEATING PLATE 

I suggested samsung lappy because its *14.1 inch* 

sorry didn't saw your budget is 35k  I thoughts its 30k, ok so go for the 3rd one ASUS, but it has 2nd gen processor and compared to 3rd gen, its only 10-20% faster, but it has 15.6 inch screen  

even i have some kind of attraction towards 14.1 inch screen laptops


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> The 1st one doesnt have a Graphic Card.



HD4000 can run most games. read the last time of my previous post.



vipul619 said:


> The 2nd one is AMD (AMD sucks when it comes to multi tasking, i might be wrong but i have experienced so and will avoid at all costs).



hmmm, AMD is better is multitasking and weak in single threaded task. forget the earlier Turion or Athlon processors. Those were slow and those are history now.
And the GPU in this laptop is ~10% slower than the Asus lappy though the processor is lot more slow but total combo is worth at that price. will run most games at mid settings.



vipul619 said:


> The 3rd one seems great.
> But i found a similar one for 31k.
> 
> Asus



GT610 is several times slower than GT630. HD4000 will beat 610. don't go by the graphics memory. its the slowest discrete GPU you can find.



vipul619 said:


> Its i3 instead of i5 but is almost 10k less in price.
> Will i3 and i5 make a huge difference in gaming & usual experience??



yes only if the GPU is a highend one. something like GT660/GT670 or better.


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 9, 2012)

RON28 said:


> Samsung NP305E4A-S02IN: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
> 
> don't know whether this supports crossfireX and you can get this lappy for 1-1.5k less at local dealers. AMD laptops are good and affordable. but do check the review of this laptop online or go with HP Pavilion G6-2005AX, but HP means HEATING PLATE
> 
> ...



Ok, thats just too good to be true.. 
1TB HDD, 4GB RAM, and *14"* 
Also in range 
Great find man.. 
Just one doubt, thats it supported by an AMD Processor.

@Sam
You seem to have quite the correct technical knowledge 
Can you please analyse the Processor & Graphic Card of the samsung laptop suggested by RON.
This One

and compare it to the Asus

From the little knowledge i have, In terms of battery backup & HDD Space & pricing (33k with Windows Home Premium )
Samsung seems better
or maybe my 14" attraction is giving it an upperhand.

Since you are unbiased towards the screen sizes, plz give a verdict on which one according to you would be a better buy.
Also though i like HP, as RON said, i have read about its heating problem increasing similar to Dell.
Asus & Samsung seem to be the only ones that manage them.
So i'd like to avoid HP as well.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2012)

for the Samsung one, GPU is not as powerful as the HP. And so you can game with high details now but think about running games that will be released in 2013-14. if you are a casual gamer, the Samsung will work just fine but try maxing out and games will start to lag. though one thing, 14" or 15.6" have same resolution so in terms of performance GT630>HD7670>>HD6470. and i5 is lot better than 3420M as well as the 4500M but to bottleneck the processor you'll need either better GPU or display with higher resolution which all these laptop lack.

i know HP heat up and it'll be better to wait for a few days. A member here have already ordered the HP. So expect a review or first hand experience by next week.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 10, 2012)

My suggestion for you:
Wait for sometime and let other/all brands come up with IVB processor laptops.

Apart from that spec wise HP 2000 2116TU looks good but I don't suggest HP laptops to anyone these days.


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 10, 2012)

I can wait for a week maximum, because by then my MBA would start and a laptop is compulsory for it.
Till then i am also planning on visiting a nearby market to get actual market price quotes.
but for now, keeping my 14" aside,
i'll take Asus to be my first preference..

will keep an eye out for the HP review.
In case the thread for it is already made, i'd appreciate if someone would link me to that thread so i can follow it..


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 11, 2012)

ok, i just found a laptop with a real sweet Dedicated GPU.
Acer : Flipkart

The only problem is that its acer.. 
or is acer fine?
Is there any website where i can search laptops by Graphic Cards.
or do you know any laptops that feature this Graphic Card in this price range?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh Really! The GPU is the same as the asus one. So, its better to spend 2k more n get the Asus one with i5 compared to i3 and 750GB HDD compared to 640GB.


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 11, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Oh Really! The GPU is the same as the asus one. So, its better to spend 2k more n get the Asus one with i5 compared to i3 and 750GB HDD compared to 640GB.



yeah i just cross checked on notebook check.
they are almost equal.
btw
is it
A-Sus
A-Sooos
Asooos
or
Aaa-sus 

And i have kind of finalized on ASUS or HP

Please give a comparison on them on the basis of their processors.
I searched enough to know that the GPU in the HP is a bit better than that of the Asus.

The only things that are leaning me towards ASUS are HP's heating problem (awaiting that review, do remember to link me guys) and no knowledge on the processors performances.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 11, 2012)

^^^its Aaaaaa-ssuss,  wait for the review for HP laptop, because its a big risk esp. one has to clarify about heating issue. wait wait wait


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 11, 2012)

If you want to choose one among the two only then get the Asus one.


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 11, 2012)

Aaassuss at top priority.. 
any idea when the review would pop-up because i have maybe 2-3days at max to make the purchase..


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 11, 2012)

you can have a look at some reviews on flipkart only.


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 11, 2012)

yeah i read them but none of them has a certified buyer tag, that means they might or might not have purchased it.
BTW reading them i saw a guy said this



> Now just waiting for AMD's 25W Trinity Quad Core laptop with the same GPU and specifications, 14" screen and similar price tag.



What does he mean..??
Is a laptop with same specs and price tag going to launch in 14' screen size??
Anyone got any news on this?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 11, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^its Aaaaaa-ssuss,  wait for the review for HP laptop, because its a big risk esp. one has to clarify about heating issue. wait wait wait



Its not Aaaaa-ssuss  Its A- sus as in A- plus and sus as in soos and not ses.


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 11, 2012)

so its a-soos now


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 11, 2012)

^
A-sus  like hindi GHUS and not GHOONS  That's the correct pronunciation.


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 11, 2012)

asus exactly like A+
sounds better than sooos..
anyhow enough of Off topic.

Can someone tell me what that guy on flipkart was talking about?
and whennnn will that guy buy and review the HP lappy.
I'm running out of time, as i said its URGENT..!!! 
and i'm all like


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 11, 2012)

^
That was just his "wish" nothing more. 

And like others have said, go for the Asus


----------



## RON28 (Jun 11, 2012)

go for aaaaaassusssssssssss  if you can't wait, because there is no risk, i always have doubt about HP, though i really like there configs, but heard many negative reviews, if you have time then wait or else go for aaaaaasssssussssss


----------



## rish1 (Jun 11, 2012)

bro go with the hp one if you have gaming in mind , you'll regret it if you dont go with that
i know its a heating plate but you can buy a good cooling pad for that .
And experts here are saying hp laptops heat only when playing games not on doing other tasks.
I think you do not know about crossfire or dual gpu . Search it on google or search about asus x53ta performance on youtube or here . 
i was about to buy a laptop 3 months ago until i came across asus x53ta and its performance was like mind boggggggllllling... At this price then heard of trinity launch and decided to wait . If i didnt had my exams now i would have bought it on 5th june itself.
Its almost a perfect laptop if you keep aside heating issue just a bit pricey on flipkart , i will try searching for it locally and if bag is returnable i'll return it and hopefully can get it for less than 30k.


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 11, 2012)

rish said:


> bro go with the hp one if you have gaming in mind , you'll regret it if you dont go with that
> i know its a heating plate but you can buy a good cooling pad for that .
> And experts here are saying hp laptops heat only when playing games not on doing other tasks.
> I think you do not know about crossfire or dual gpu . Search it on google or search about asus x53ta performance on youtube or here .
> ...



when do you plan on buying the HP?


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 11, 2012)

How to pronounce ASUS (video) -- Engadget


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 11, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> What does he mean..??
> Is a laptop with same specs and price tag going to launch in 14' screen size??
> Anyone got any news on this?



HP Sleekbook with 25W Trinity APUs but in 15.6" unit. there should be 14" unit too but not now.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 11, 2012)

my exams ends on 21st . By 22nd i'll book my lappy .
And search for 6720g2 this was the gpu in asus x53ta . Expect 25 percent better performance in hp g6 2005ax.
Or if still hp is a problem you can go for asus model also they will be launched within this week or by 20th for sure. You will get a laptop that wont heat up. But dont leave the amd dual gpu and specially a8 plus 7670m.
In the mean time you can check what is the local price you will be getting this lappy at. I'll do the same. 
and games goblin review must be up by tomorrow or day aftr tmrw .

hi sam , 
some buyer posted on fk that this laptop is available for 33500 in local retail and he said prices are going to go up. Is there any truth in this as per your knowledge ?
Does sony also gives amd .. With similar config or is expected to give ?

and you told about returning the bag to reduce cost . If the hp guy does not take the bag can it be sold to normal bag shops and if yes what is the price at which i should sell it ?
Any other ways to reduce cost ? 

damn i should study now..


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 12, 2012)

rish said:


> Or if still hp is a problem you can go for asus model also they will be launched within this week or by 20th for sure. You will get a laptop that wont heat up. But dont leave the amd dual gpu and specially a8 plus 7670m.



Asus budget laptops lack 2 things. always: chiclet keyboard and a better display. and their mouse button is criticized each and every time. HP have their own problem: battery backup is poor (ignore the fellow saying 7.5hr idle at FK. looks impossible to me)



rish said:


> hi sam ,
> some buyer posted on fk that this laptop is available for 33500 in local retail and he said prices are going to go up. Is there any truth in this as per your knowledge ?
> Does sony also gives amd .. With similar config or is expected to give ?



we all know FK is overpriced. I'll try to contact a HP official store in a few days and check if i can find the laptop there. Just waiting for GG's initial impression as well as models from Asus without unnecessary stuff and lower pricetag.

Nope. Sony only have laptops with the E series processor which is good for nothing except the 11" netbooks. Surprisingly AMD send the first Trinity shipment to Asus yet HP launched their model first.



rish said:


> and you told about returning the bag to reduce cost . If the hp guy does not take the bag can it be sold to normal bag shops and if yes what is the price at which i should sell it ?
> Any other ways to reduce cost ?



i am 99% sure HP guys won't take the bag though if you buy from a local store they might take the bag and offer you a 1k discount. Instead keep the bag. It'll come handy someday 
We never know. Maybe local pricing is lesser than this. In a month or so when this laptop is widely available pricing should be down to 30k. Better wait till then. In the meantime HP Sleekbook too may get launched here.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 12, 2012)

^HP backpacks are pretty good.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 12, 2012)

ah yes, its backpack. I misread it for the carry bag which looks plain bad.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 12, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> The 1st one doesnt have a Graphic Card.
> 
> The 2nd one is AMD (AMD sucks when it comes to multi tasking, i might be wrong but i have experienced so and will avoid at all costs).
> 
> ...



yes, processor will make a difference if u wll play mp3 or sumin like u know bf3.. then it will.

*configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/co...en&s=dhs&cs=indhs1&model_id=inspiron-14r-5420

This is the best..



vipul619 said:


> Ok, thats just too good to be true..
> 1TB HDD, 4GB RAM, and *14"*
> Also in range
> Great find man..
> ...



That hp one is the best, though u will have to update ur ram, to play some latest games..


----------



## rish1 (Jun 12, 2012)

bro i think that guy is right ,
see a10 with base clock of 2.3 scores around 8.5 hrs of idle time though that test was made with a ssd which saves battery , they have compared even it with  an intel ultrabook 

AnandTech - The AMD Trinity Review (A10-4600M): A New Hope

and consider a8 4500m has 1.9 ghz base which means more power saving with hdd so 7.5 hrs is pretty genuine.
thats why they gave the name trinity 
cpu , gpu , battery  all balanced .
Though battery life wont be of much use to me as it is a desktop replacement.

and i would rather spend 3k additional to get hp for its display than saving it on for asus . Some times savings can be detrimental also.


And g6 looks stunning in the video hope it is as good in real life also

m.youtube.com/watch?desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DnHV4NUCtA1Y&v=nHV4NUCtA1Y&gl=US

i wish hp still had that offer of 2 year additional warranty for 1k. Their add waranty is damn expensive.
Bro hp is in a restructruing position things have not gone well for them.
In 2009 they were no 1 in india in terms of sales
in 2010 dell overtook it 
and in 2011 sony became no 1 followed by dell and then hp.
though sony success is because of price cuts on laptop considered premium earlier, kareena kapoor and 2.5 k 2yr warranty pack.
Hp will make 80,000 job cuts in next 3 years .
And has launched 80 products in shanghai ahead of everyone to count on sales.


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> HP Sleekbook with 25W Trinity APUs but in 15.6" unit. there should be 14" unit too but not now.



Guess i have to give up on 14' demand..



digit1191 said:


> How to pronounce ASUS (video) -- Engadget



lolol.. 



rish said:


> my exams ends on 21st . By 22nd i'll book my lappy.



Thats just too late.
Best of luck for ur exams BTW.



pranavgautam67 said:


> yes, processor will make a difference if u wll play mp3 or sumin like u know bf3.. then it will.
> The Dell Online Store: Build Your System
> This is the best..



I mentioned in the first post itself, i hate DELL.. 
Also i think 4gig is enough to do anything.. 

As i see it, No hands-on review on HP or the new AMD Trinity yet.
Previous records state it not good.
So will get price quotes for the ASUS tomorrow from Nehru Place, Delhi.


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 14, 2012)

so i went to buy the ASUS and returned home Mindfcked..!!
Now ASUS is out of the scene i am confused between
Lenovo *3rd Gen* i5

and Acer v3 571G (Not available online)
Its Core i5 (2nd gen), 4gb RAM, 500GB 5400rpm, 1GB NVIDIA GT630M, Dolby sound, 1 USB3.0, 2 USB2.0, rest usual stuff..
Its being offered at 40300 with backpack headphones & stuff.

The lenovo is offered at 43000 in actual market with backpack & stuff, also unlike mentioned at flipkart, it also has, dolby surround sound (20-30% better than acer), 2 USB3.0, 2 USB 2.0

So any ideas on this?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 14, 2012)

^^^^^^
None of them is good.


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 14, 2012)

what? O_O
why?
Lenovo seems pretty damn good.
It has all the features of the ASUS also with the 3rd gen processor instead of the 2nd gen..


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 14, 2012)

The build quality of lenovo is not good is not good and also lenovo has pathetic ASS


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 14, 2012)

aren't you being totally biased..
or have you owned one in the past?

And so according to you this is the best choice among all options mentioned in this thread?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 14, 2012)

Asus one is a great laptop but it has a 2nd gen laptop and the dell has a 3rd gen processor and it also has a original windows.
A couple of my friends own Lenovo laptops and also just take the help of google to know more.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 14, 2012)

if you want to run like *JERRY* behind lenovo's pathetic service and hardware failures, then sure go for lenovo


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 14, 2012)

lol i sure dont.. 
even googled a bit and yeah lenovo ASS seems to be unsatisfactory at majority.
Dont want to buy Dell as though they ave great ASS, those lappies actually require ASS a lot.. 
many friends in hostel had dell and everyone had visited a service center.. 
I guess i'll go with ASUS, 2nd gen and 3rd gen should be like 10-15% different only, right?


----------



## Akash Menon (Jun 19, 2012)

I just ordered the Asus spoken about here yesterday. Pretty excited about it. I was stuck between the G6 and the K53 too.

1) The 7670 is ~6% better than the 630M.
2) The G6 has a 500GB hard disk compared to the K53's 750GB.
3) Then the prices also vary as G6 (42,315) is more expensive than K53 (40,200)

I was really stuck here, paying 2000 more for a smaller hard disk and a ~6% better GPU wasn't very desirable. Then came the reputation for HP to become a frying pan. After my experience with Dell's mother-of-a-frying-pan M501R (Which was a great gaming rig at only Rs. 32000 btw), I decided I'd rather have a laptop which would stay cool. Hence went for the Asus.

If there's any other person who's also got one, holla at me. As for everything else, I'm waiting for my laptop from Flipkart. Should come in a couple of days.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 20, 2012)

^^^^
Congrats for purchase.
You have got one of the best laptops out there.


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 20, 2012)

@Akash

Congrats on ur laptop.
Even i have finalized on it, but i have to wait a bit as the credit limit on my card is 10k, so i have asked the bank to raise it to 40k so that i can purchase it on EMI.
Till then if you get your laptop please do a small review on it 
Bcoz even though it is finalized, i still sometimes think of going for

Acer V3

I saw it in the market, and as given in flipkart, i can get a same model with exactly same specs with just GPU being a 1GB instead of 2, for 40500 with accessories.
And the plus points of Acer are dolby surround sound (it was actually mind blowing) and a better battery backup.

I asked about this a few posts back as well, but no one gave any ideas why its a bad bet.


----------



## rider (Jun 20, 2012)

RON28 said:


> go for aaaaaassusssssssssss  if you can't wait, because there is no risk, i always have doubt about HP, though i really like there configs, but heard many negative reviews, if you have time then wait or else go for aaaaaasssssussssss



Heyy ron? Why you so much negative about hp, calling heating plate..!!
What do you know about new hp laptops? Yes, previous gen laptops use to heat so much but now there is no heating issue in them. You can say anything until you use. And do you ever any asus laptop? 

See, Is my laptop a hot plate after using from hours?

*img535.imageshack.us/img535/3241/faniz.png



vipul619 said:


> @Akash
> 
> Congrats on ur laptop.
> Even i have finalized on it, but i have to wait a bit as the credit limit on my card is 10k, so i have asked the bank to raise it to 40k so that i can purchase it on EMI.
> ...



If your budget is 35k fixed hp 2000 2116tu

And if it is above 40k get New 3rd core-i5 Inspiron 15R


----------



## RON28 (Jun 20, 2012)

rider said:


> Heyy ron? Why you so much negative about hp, calling heating plate..!!
> What do you know about new hp laptops? Yes, previous gen laptops use to heat so much but now there is no heating issue in them. You can say anything until you use. And do you ever any asus laptop?
> 
> See, Is my laptop a hot plate after using from hours?
> ...



LOL, don't get angry, yeah my frnd has got ASUS with GT 630M, it remains really cool after gaming also, don't know how?
even im ready to go with HP, that trinity one, but people says purchasing HP lappies have a big risk  even there is guy on digit whose signature says *HP suxxx, wasted 55k*  So only thinking about ASUS and Dell, look at this link, there also a guys says, hp and dell have overheating problem


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 20, 2012)

even i agree, that HP have created a bad rep for themselves.
My sister had an HP laptop which heated easily up and the screen broke within an year.
Now that might have been a defective piece but you believe what you see.
And as for the Inspiron series.

My first post states that i hate Dell.
And this is because i have seen 6-7 Dell Laptops in the hostel that i stayed in for 4years during Btech.
Everyone had to get something repaired within an year (screen, battery, charger etc.)
The service was quick but service WAS REQUIRED!

So as before please just comment on Asus vs Acer.


----------



## Akash Menon (Jun 20, 2012)

Just received my shipment from Flipkart. Will unbox the K53 once I get done with work. Really excited. Expect a review shortly. Hope this will help.


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 20, 2012)

Akash Menon said:


> Just received my shipment from Flipkart. Will unbox the K53 once I get done with work. Really excited. Expect a review shortly. Hope this will help.



it definitely will 
do play some high end games on it


----------



## Akash Menon (Jun 20, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> it definitely will
> do play some high end games on it



Haha, thanks for that man. Just a heads up for future users. The BIOS key for the Asus K52SM is F2. DO NOT FORGET THAT.

I just spend 20 minutes of my life pressing buttons to open the BIOS screen, the boot-up screen does not show that for some reason.


----------



## rider (Jun 21, 2012)

RON28 said:


> LOL, don't get angry, yeah my frnd has got ASUS with GT 630M, it remains really cool after gaming also, don't know how?
> even im ready to go with HP, that trinity one, but people says purchasing HP lappies have a big risk  even there is guy on digit whose signature says *HP suxxx, wasted 55k*  So only thinking about ASUS and Dell, look at this link, there also a guys says, hp and dell have overheating problem



HP is very reliable brand, one of the oldest. It ranks 3rd best brand 2012 in laptop mag after apple and lenovo (thinkpads).
And I personally don't recommend AMD processing laptop like trinity and all, yes it is a piece of big risk. A computer companies has many models, some are extremely good some are craps, but just because of those craps doesn't mean the whole company suxx. Haters gonna hate, like some people hate shahrukh but some says he is nice actor  If I started putting Vaio suxx it doesn't mean it suxx. Every person as personal choice, but overall critics and  people say hp is a good brand. Hp developed a software which helps to cool down the laptop heating known as "hp coolsense". It works fantastic and shows result. To be honest my 2011 model hp 6165tx get upto 80-85*C in hours of intense gaming, but it still it is better than other competitors like dell xps 15 which even reaches to 98*C. It's 
Vaio 1080p laptops are more preferable who loves movies and all, generally their laptops comes worst integrated graphic card in the segment, so never recommend someone to buy vaio for gaming.
Asus is good company, I've used motherboards of that, it works nice.
But the thing is their laptops are somehow overpriced in the sense that doesn't come with any damage warranty, not comes with any pre-installed genuine windows that costs 6-7k more, not as big service availability as hp/dell. Also sales figures are nothing to compare with hp, dell, lenovo. 

If we talk about value for money the all new dell inspiron models are currently the best deal in the market.



vipul619 said:


> even i agree, that HP have created a bad rep for themselves.
> My sister had an HP laptop which heated easily up and the screen broke within an year.
> Now that might have been a defective piece but you believe what you see.
> And as for the Inspiron series.
> ...



Man, every brand is not as good as apple and thinkpad. As far as value for money concerned hp and dell are the best. I've seen charger faults in 1.3lac macbook pro too, hp/dell battery's are of limited use that is 300 cycles, well written in specs. Dell's screen fault is very common. On and all faults can come in any electronic device. Read my above comments on asus. And for the brand named "Acer" I've no comments, it don't even comparable to hp, dell. I never recommend anyone. Nobody buys it over 35k budget.


----------



## anoopjylive (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi bro.Found a review of the HP trinity lap.If you haven't gone through you can check it here


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 21, 2012)

anoopjylive said:


> Hi bro.Found a review of the HP trinity lap.If you haven't gone through you can check it here



thanks so much for this reference.
will definitely go for ASUS now.. 
Just waiting for my credit card limit to increase.
Damn those guys dont accept Corporation Bank cards


----------



## anoopjylive (Jun 25, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> thanks so much for this reference.
> will definitely go for ASUS now..


Why bro?  Also there are a couple of good threads going on about the HP trinity G6- 2005AX.But again I couldn't find any big faults with the lap.Also there is a one year extended warranty program available cheap now for HP.




vipul619 said:


> Just waiting for my credit card limit to increase.
> Damn those guys dont accept Corporation Bank cards


 
Bro i'l PM you.I need some info regarding the credit cards and this EMI.Thank you


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

I think he said sarcastically.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 25, 2012)

anoopjylive said:


> Why bro?  Also there are a couple of good threads going on about the HP trinity G6- 2005AX.But again I couldn't find any big faults with the lap.Also there is a one year extended warranty program available cheap now for HP.



Though gaming performance is same but i5 is a safer bet. That could be the main reason why he went for Asus rather than HP. But the price difference just doesn't justify the end pricing of the Asus. should be close to 35-36k.


----------



## anoopjylive (Jun 25, 2012)

Sam said:


> Though gaming performance is same but i5 is a safer bet.


Can you be a little elaborate? Or if there is already a thread on this topic a reference would be enough.  


Sam said:


> But the price difference just doesn't justify the end pricing of the Asus. should be close to 35-36k.


Yea still there is a big price gap.Like Hp is available for around 31.5k-32k with backpack.  (In between any idea whether the ASUS model is available at Nehru Place? And the price? )


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

^^^
Asus seller's Contact list


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 25, 2012)

anoopjylive said:


> Can you be a little elaborate? Or if there is already a thread on this topic a reference would be enough.



if you compare raw system performance, 2nd gen i5 is easily better than A8. Though i doubt A8 will ever feel slow as majority of our work involves graphics & UI that A8 can easily handle. Maybe OP felt down the line A8's low 1.9Ghz will be too less for even daily task.



anoopjylive said:


> Yea still there is a big price gap.Like Hp is available for around 31.5k-32k with backpack.  (In between any idea whether the ASUS model is available at Nehru Place? And the price? )



as well as Genuine OS and chiclet keyboard too.
Asus K53SV-SX520D. I am not sure if they have it in stock.


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 25, 2012)

thanks for all your help.. 
finally purchased the Asus K53SM SX010D
The one with windows wasnt available at Nehru Place, Delhi
Now just waiting for the copy of Windows7 (will be done by tomorrow )
and then will review the machine.. 
looks great though.
Got it from Authorized ASUS Centre at Nehru Place for 40000 exact.
With Backpack, mouse, cleaning kit, headset, keyboard cover, a 1yr 3user antivirus (which is quite crappy and i will most probably put up on ebay) 

And
the reason i said after reading the HP review that i will go for ASUS was.
Because in the review even the OP said that even this lappy heats up.
Now since this is my first Lappy EVER! i really played as safe as it gets.
First call me a stereotype but i trust intel over AMD 
Secondly again stereotype but NVIDIA over AMD
and thirdly i have read only good about ASUS ASS and no heating issues.
HP ASS had mixed reviews and also heating issues frankly told about.

This is why even though i believe that my machine should have been 35k ranged, i still payed 5k more only for being SAFE!


----------



## anoopjylive (Jun 26, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> thanks for all your help..
> finally purchased the Asus K53SM SX010D
> The one with windows wasnt available at Nehru Place, Delhi
> Now just waiting for the copy of Windows7 (will be done by tomorrow )
> ...



Ha ha..Ok.No big deal.Amnt gonna call you a steroetype.  .First congos bhai for the machine you got there. And waiting for the review.And come on man , be fair! Serve us some pics  Atleast we helped you in choosing the lappy.


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jun 26, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> thanks for all your help..
> finally purchased the Asus K53SM SX010D
> The one with windows wasnt available at Nehru Place, Delhi
> Now just waiting for the copy of Windows7 (will be done by tomorrow )
> ...



Congrates for the great purchase bro. Do post reviews and pics.. Waiting for it..


----------



## RON28 (Jun 26, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> thanks for all your help..
> finally purchased the Asus K53SM SX010D
> The one with windows wasnt available at Nehru Place, Delhi
> Now just waiting for the copy of Windows7 (will be done by tomorrow )
> ...



congrats


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> Got it from Authorized ASUS Centre at Nehru Place for 40000 exact.



congrats but you could have found the same for 38k.



vipul619 said:


> With Backpack, mouse, cleaning kit, headset, keyboard cover



well these makes up for extra 2k.



vipul619 said:


> a 1yr 3user antivirus (which is quite crappy and i will most probably put up on ebay)



let me guess. QuickHeal?



vipul619 said:


> Because in the review even the OP said that even this lappy heats up.



Laptop heats up and its a common thing. A laptop that can't be used to cook maggie under load can be termed as a cool laptop. I have used quite a few laptops but any laptop with midrange config will heat up be it Asus, HP, Dell or Sony. And there OP did the right thing. he explored and posted the correct info rather than saying the laptop runs super cool which will make the HP look good but will misguide others.



vipul619 said:


> First call me a stereotype but i trust intel over AMD



almost everyone do 



vipul619 said:


> Secondly again stereotype but NVIDIA over AMD



cause games show NVIDIA logo more than AMD? Or cause you don't trust AMD as a whole.



vipul619 said:


> and thirdly i have read only good about ASUS ASS and no heating issues.



lets hope what you said is correct. Thankfully i read Asus laptops are not handled by Rashi Peripherals. The devil of all ASS in India.



vipul619 said:


> HP ASS had mixed reviews and also heating issues frankly told about.



Heating issue plague specific models. I won't say HP doesn't heat up. The Ultrabook runs damn hot but the G4, G6, DV4 & DV6 have improved in a major way since Core i series got introduced. When Core2Duo was there those run hot but over time HP fixed those specially with the Sandy Bridge revision. SB itself runs cool.


----------



## Monk (Jun 26, 2012)

Asus is pretty good, I'm using one with AMD and my temps never go higher than 75C while I'm gaming hardcore in non A/C room. Normally it stays at 45-50.
Also the Ice-cool is effective as it takes heat away from the palm rest. All in all good decision, congrats!


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 26, 2012)

thnx everyone for the wishes.. 
pics are coming soon and review in this thread too 
or a new thread


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 26, 2012)

a new thread in review section


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 27, 2012)

here is the review and pics..
thank you everyone.. 

REVIEW


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 27, 2012)

it would help others like me to decide congo bro


----------



## 10may (Oct 7, 2012)

brother..m going to buy HP 2000 2116tu so....
so can u plz. tell me shud trust on hp(the heating problem) or not???? plz. rply.....


----------



## vipul619 (Oct 9, 2012)

well, I went for the ASUS and the only heating i face is while playing games, not anytime else.
So i really cannot comment on HP, but since this was my first laptop, i went for safe and spent a few bucks more for ASUS.


----------



## sumit_anand (Oct 9, 2012)

Considering your requirements I would suggest for Lenovo models they are good looking and light weighted means easy to carry anywhere. They are offering mainly three color stream i.e. cherry, black and blue. 
Lenovo Essential G580 is the model which comes under your budget and will let you do whatever you want with an easy of access on your finger tips. Check out this model here Lenovo Essential G580 (59-324064) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook


----------



## helpmeout (Oct 9, 2012)

Lenovo Z580 (59-333345) Laptop (3rd Gen Core i5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook


----------



## vipul619 (Oct 10, 2012)

I wouldn't suggest Lenovo to anyone.
They might be sturdy and good but once broken, you are in for a hell with the ASS..


----------

